
Seattle, the New Center of a Tech Boom - srikar
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/06/11/seattle-the-new-center-of-a-tech-boom/
======
moo
Same article 40 minutes ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7882361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7882361)

